# Driver San-Francisco



## B4C4RD! (5. April 2013)

Hi 

Ich hab Mir vorhin die aktuellste Computer-Bild gekauft mit dem Spiel. Wollt's grad Installieren da kommt die Fehlermeldung wie unten auf dem Screen zu sehen ist...

Wo liegt da jetz das Problem?!


----------



## Lexx (5. April 2013)

Als Administrator?
Kompatibilitätmodus?
Bla Windows in x64?
Windows 8?


----------



## 1000Foxi (7. April 2013)

Ich hol mir die auch mal .
Wollte das Spiel eh schon mal haben.
Ich schreib dann hier ob es bei mir geht.
Ist das ComputerBild oder ComputerBild Spiele?
€DIT: Man sollte sich das Bild evtl. mal ansehen (fail von mir )


----------



## Promized (8. April 2013)

Hi,

Also ich habe auch Probleme bei der Installation. Trotz Adminausführung. Win 7 x64

Scheinen sehr viele zu haben.


----------



## 1000Foxi (9. April 2013)

Also bei mir geht's.
Hab Windows 7 64Bit
Was hast du für ne Graka?
Ich hab ne GTX560Ti.
Vielleicht liegt es daran.
Treiber schon aktualisiert?

WICHTIG: 
Im Heft steht folgendes:
Unter Windows 8 starten sie Installation und Spiel bitte in Kompatibilitätsmodus (XP)

Achja: Wenn man bei der Installation irgendwas anderes am PC macht, geht sie nicht mehr weiter!


----------

